# Food Safety News - 05/14/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 14, 2021)

*Trial postponed for talks over federal meat act felonies*
By Dan Flynn on May 14, 2021 12:05 am USDA’s Quarterly Enforcement Report showed a criminal felony indictment headed for trial in June, but talks are delaying that. A grand jury indicted Michael and Joel Quattrucci and Rhode Island Beef and Veal, Johnston, RI, Oct. 30, 2020. Charges against the Rhode Island men and their company involve fraud for using the official mark of... Continue Reading


*Mystery remains for English E. coli O55 infections; two children died*
By Joe Whitworth on May 14, 2021 12:03 am Researchers have been unable to pinpoint what was behind a number of E. coli O55 outbreaks in England between 2014 and 2018. Over the 5-year period, there were 43 confirmed and three probable infections of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) O55:H7. In 2014, 21 people were sick, 10 in 2015, six in 2016 and 2017... Continue Reading


*Retail can’t move forward safely without Food Code and better communication*
By Coral Beach on May 13, 2021 05:50 pm When it comes to the future of retail and new food businesses there is an overriding goal. Reduce the occurrence of foodborne illness risk factors. That goal is guiding the work a coalition of government agencies and non-profit groups of food officials, according to Glenda Lewis of the Food and Drug Administration. She spoke this... Continue Reading


*FDA says irrigation water most likely cause of onion Salmonella outbreak*
By News Desk on May 13, 2021 04:46 pm The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) on May 13 released a report on its investigation of the Salmonella Newport outbreak that caused more than 1,600 reported illnesses in the U.S. and Canada between June and October 2020. The FDA worked with the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), state partners, and Canadian... Continue Reading


*Crisis plans: Keep them updated and available to employees*
By Chris Koger on May 13, 2021 04:24 pm Food companies must be proactive in building and implementing crisis management plans, and be prepared to evaluate and update them, with followup training when necessary. That’s the consensus of panelists discussing crisis plans during a virtual Food Safety Summit education workshop today, May 13. Mary Lynn Walsh, a regional director of food safety for Sysco... Continue Reading


*Castel Regio brand Taleggio DOP recalled over Listeria concerns*
By News Desk on May 13, 2021 02:51 pm Quebec-based food firm Les Dependances is recalling Castel Regio brand Taleggio DOP because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. This recall was triggered by the company. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) is conducting a food safety investigation, which may lead to the recall of other products. Consumers are advised not to consume the recalled product.... Continue Reading


----------

